# Kittens too affectionate? (Needling and licking)



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok so picked up 2 wonderfull Devon Rex boys yesturday.

And it's offical they love me. Awesome.

Not so awesome is the little behavioural cycle they have. Circlilng around my head and neck and rubbing heads (fine), licking starts (very raspy tongues, can stand it for a bit, but well they can go for Britain in the Olympics) then needling, hardcore needling.

I try moving them, I try holding their paws back. They're awesomely happy, purring away, and do pretty much everything to get back on me and they quite literaly try to lick me from head to toe. For like 40 minutes straight.

Don't get me wrong they're awesome, but I really do prefer my baths _in _the bath, you know?

Bo is the worst culprit. I know this is a behaviour from drinking from mum, but he even starts to suckle at points and I do NOT have equipment for him.

They will be 12wks on Monday by the way and saw Mum yesturday too her nipples weren't far off being normal.

Any tips?

(Feels so daft to be complaining about this, but really I only have so many layers of skin and I won't have much left soon)

Oh also, they appear particularly fond of this when I'm on the phone or on the laptop!


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

If it helps, my Aby kitten did this the first few days we had him too, including waking me up at 2am for an impromptu wash lol. I figured it to be a comfort thing for him, after having been uprooted from his familiar surroundings. Some cats will also apparently be super-nice to new owners for the first few days too, because you are an 'unknown quantity' to them and so they try and keep you happy! I think it's almost a defence mechanism of sorts. Anyway, long story short - our kitten pretty soon stopped doing it as soon as he knew he could trust us, and started being a normal cheeky kitty  I expect your two will do the same over the next few days. 

If you're still worried about it after a week or so, maybe speak to the vets or see if they can put you in touch with a behaviouralist if it gets out of control. In the meantime, enjoy the attention from your new arrivals! :thumbup:


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks ace. Vet wasn't much help, other than to suggest getting a plush blanket to shove under him instead, which I might try.

Love them to bits and great to see them so happy, but it is boardering on obsessive now.


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine is like that too, glad I'm not alone! I can't wait for him to hopefully grow out of it. I can't really offer any advice but good luck to you!


----------

